# bettas dragon scale



## pigeontology (Oct 2, 2010)

does anyone know a shop in Toronto that sells these?


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Aquapets, by Steeles and Kennedy has a good handful of them in stock regularly.


----------



## pigeontology (Oct 2, 2010)

didn't get a chance to check out Aquapets today. 

Frank's Aquarium at Kennedy and highway 7 has a clearance on bettas. Got a couple of PK bettas for $3 each.


----------

